# WTF is up!!!



## junker_man32 (Jan 2, 2010)

i couldnt sign in for like hours today??? now this jesus shit crap thingy and stupid little "Oh its happy new years from admins" crap. wtf. srry and please dont ban me but wtf???? Ive been trying to send emails for EFFIN hours!!!!! you know whats also funny, i couldnt sign into hotmail. mustve gotten some dumb virus or something.... effin shit man. anybody know this happened to anyone else?? my youtube account got hacked too.....like on the 25th, its on the shanedawson channel he talks about it. wtf is up guyz?? help!!!

*Posts merged*

holy shit i have 200 posts!!!


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 2, 2010)

You're a loser, you deserve this.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Jan 2, 2010)

Just die already! Don't fucking try to get out of this one! If I don't see a 'It was all a joke' news post on the fucking HOME PAGE, then I'm not believing any of this shit!


----------



## junker_man32 (Jan 2, 2010)

Hatsu said:
			
		

> You're a loser, you deserve this.


wat the hell is up with you man??? norton doesnt find shit, i just need to know if anyone has noticed this shit, it started since the 25th. i think it mustve been a torrent i got (stupid me) that instaleld the virus. i remeber it was on christmas eve and shit... 

is a vast a good antispyware, norton is crap right now


----------



## Law (Jan 2, 2010)

Not like you could have went on IRC or anything to clear your name, right?

Oh well, the IP addresses will tell all.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Jan 2, 2010)

Haha fucking ha! As if anyone's gonna believe this!


----------



## BlackDave (Jan 2, 2010)

Guards.... kill him


----------



## junker_man32 (Jan 2, 2010)

u know what. [email protected]#$ this $hit, dont beleive me but if it happens to you, i sure dont fricken care. Get your account stolen, i wont help U. but im fricken serious! im still runnign slow ass norton scan.


----------



## BlackDave (Jan 2, 2010)

hey guys he might be serious......





pffffffffrrrtt hahahaha!!!


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Jan 2, 2010)

BlackDave said:
			
		

> hey guys he might be serious......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!

Nice!


----------



## rockstar99 (Jan 2, 2010)

he thinks were dumb!!


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 2, 2010)

BlackDave said:
			
		

> hey guys he might be serious......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rockstar99 (Jan 2, 2010)

he should add this to his sig:


----------



## BlackDave (Jan 2, 2010)

This is off the topic anyway..


I gotta fix my sig lol


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 2, 2010)

this is an EoF worthy topic!


----------



## Sterling (Jan 2, 2010)

Well I might be inclined to believe him (the thought that his account was hacked occured to me), but only 30 min - an hour ago he was a flaming spambot! Maybe if he went and edited out all the fucking flame spam that his account created himself, I might believe him.


----------



## mthrnite (Jan 2, 2010)

Your faithful moderators are hard at work, have no fear!

edit: oh yes, topic closed btw.


----------

